# Cuyahoga River Carp Championship



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Cuyahoga River Carp Championship

June 18th 2006.

Meet at Front Street Park 7am to register and confirm location, fish 8am till 6pm.

This is an open roving type event, there will be no fixed pegs, you can fish wherever you want on the river between Front Street and Munroe falls. 

$10.00 Big fish pot, Optional $40.00 top three fish team (of two) pot.

Pm me for more details.


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark, the top 3 fish contest, Is that the combinded weight of the team or each fisherman? Whats city is the river near? Deb and I are going to try to make it.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Herkel said:


> Mark, the top 3 fish contest, Is that the combinded weight of the team or each fisherman? Whats city is the river near? Deb and I are going to try to make it.



H

In this event you can combine your best three fish with your partner if you have one...or you can enter on your own if you wish. Cuyahoga Falls is about ten miles north of Akron...the park we are meeting at is immediately on the right as you come off Route 8 (travelling North or South) at the Front Street exit. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds good Mark, I'am pretty sure were going to make it. The buy in sounds reasonable, Heii you might even get some CAG members to fish this one. Herkel


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am looking to try and hit this. Will probably be flying solo unless I can find someone who wants to come. Should only be about an 1 1/2 hr drive from Columbus so its reasonable for a Sunday event. Heres hoping that nothing stupid comes up between here and there.

Jake


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Jake, Hope you can make it. The last one we fished was a blast even though the fish didn't want to cooperate we still had a good time. Herk


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Herkel said:


> Jake, Hope you can make it. The last one we fished was a blast even though the fish didn't want to cooperate we still had a good time. Herk



There should be a few more fish caught at this one...it is a river....and probably bigger ones as well....but who knows for sure?

There has been a slight change of plan, we are now meeting on the parking lot at Falls Outdoor Sports which is about 100 yards past the park entrance on the right hand side, same road etc....just a little further down.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Jake

Directions: http://www.fallsoutdoorsports.com/location.php


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark, Whats going on with the contest Sun.? Have you had anyone commit yet? Were still coming if you think the turn out will be worth it. Let me know what you think. Herk


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------

